# SMS 0137 zurückrufen



## Unregistriert (16 September 2007)

Hab eine SMS mit dem Inhalt:



> ----------------
> Ruf mich mal bitte kurz zurück 01377400824 es ist wichtig !!! 01377400824
> ----------------
> 
> ...



also nicht vergessen: nicht anrufen 

MfG


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 September 2007)

*AW: SMS 0137 zurückrufen*

013774400824 ?


Da sollte man mal einen neuen Thread basteln
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=203620#post203620
Danke im [email protected]
[...]

[edit]nach der "+4915771541869" fragen --> "daneboden" 
siehe hier
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=198905&highlight=daneboden#post198905
Dass das funktioniert, sieht man hier
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=88945&highlight=kube#post88945

*Frage mal bei E-Pus, sie mögen Dir bitte die Identität des Anrufers offenbaren gemäß §13 UKlaG*
http://www.juraforum.de/gesetze/UKl...spruch_der_anspruchsberechtigten_stellen.html


> (1) Wer geschäftsmäßig Post-, Telekommunikations-, Tele- oder Mediendienste erbringt oder an der Erbringung solcher Dienste mitwirkt, hat den nach § 3 Abs. 1 Nr. 1 und 3 anspruchsberechtigten Stellen und Wettbewerbsverbänden auf deren Verlangen den Namen und die zustellungsfähige Anschrift eines am Post-, Telekommunikations-, Tele- oder Mediendiensteverkehr Beteiligten mitzuteilen, wenn die Stelle oder der Wettbewerbsverband schriftlich versichert, dass diese Angaben
> 1.
> 
> zur Durchsetzung eines Anspruchs nach § 1 oder § 2 benötigt werden und
> ...


Klare Ansage des BGH
http://www.jurablogs.com/de/bundesg...-sms-dem-verbraucher-steht-im-fall-unverlangt
Wegducken gilt nicht.
[/edit]


----------



## johinos (16 September 2007)

*AW: SMS 0137 zurückrufen*

Welche isses nu?


Aka-Aka schrieb:


> 01377400824


oder 013774400824?


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 September 2007)

*AW: SMS 0137 zurückrufen*

Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit!
013774400824 - oder?

(0)137 774 ist nicht vergeben, oder?

also
0137
744
0082 - was danach kommt, ist unerheblich

01377400824 würde vom Raster passen (0137xxxyyyy) - aber nicht vom Block (da es weder 740 noch 774 gibt - beide Blocks sind frei laut BNetzA Stand 2.7.07)

Ergo: Info gibt's bei In-telegence
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=203913#post203913

schneller als via BNetzA (dort beschweren ist aber das Wichtigste)


----------



## Unregistriert (16 September 2007)

*AW: SMS 0137 zurückrufen*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hab eine SMS mit dem Inhalt:
> 
> ----------------
> Ruf mich mal bitte kurz zurück 01377400824 es ist wichtig !!! 01377400824
> ...



sorry, freundin hat mich abgelenkt 

0137 744 00824


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 September 2007)

*AW: SMS 0137 zurückrufen*

Genannte Servicerufnummer:
013774400824

ladungsfähige Anschrift des Zuteilungsnehmers:
CNS 24 AG
Leipziger Str. 42
04860 Torgau
Quelle: Anfrage bei In-Telegence.


----------



## bauernfänger (21 September 2007)

*AW: SMS 0137 zurückrufen*

weiter geht's!

CNS24 hat vermietet an
Firma SIMTEC
Jörg St*
Dammstraße 12
14641 Nauen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 September 2007)

*AW: SMS 0137 zurückrufen*

Quelle surprise! Eine online nicht existente Firma.
Wenn aber die Betroffenen sich nicht drum kümmern, von wem der Anruf kam - tja, was soll dann passieren? Nichts? Ach so, klar. Sorry für unsere Nachforschungen.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=203954#post203954
[enthält schon wieder sarkasmus]


----------

